# TK Maxx coming to Brixton



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

I have it on very good authority that the old Rest Is Noise bar has been bought by TK Maxx.

They're not just taking over the ground floor - they'll be taking over a substantial chunk of the building, and installing escalators to other floors. 

It's not expected to open till next year because of all the work involved.

If true, this makes a lot of sense - I'd imagine the store would do very good business in Brixton.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> I have it on very good authority that the old Rest Is Noise bar has been bought by TK Maxx.
> 
> They're not just taking over the ground floor - they'll be taking over a substantial chunk of the building, and installing escalators to other floors.
> 
> ...


 
out-FUCKING-standing.

It was what I wanted for Woolworths, actually.  Where is 'the rest is noise'?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2011)

If true,  

I don't mind TK Maxx, can even put up with the crowds in there and the long queues, but what puts me off is having to take the 37 to Clapham Junction, adding over an hour onto getting there & back.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> out-FUCKING-standing.
> 
> It was what I wanted for Woolworths, actually.  Where is 'the rest is noise'?



is it on the corner near the bon marche centre?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> is it on the corner near the bon marche centre?


It's part of the old Bon Marche building.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 3, 2011)

The old Goose RIP


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

It's this building here. 







*waits for Drew to start waxing lyrical about the Goose.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Me gusta. You can get some unbelievable deals there. Hope they do a kitchenware section too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2011)

ohhh   might get some nic shirts that fit


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2011)

It won't be a very big one. Or is there an upstairs too?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> Where is 'the rest is noise'?


 
Start at the Body Shop, go under the railway bridge towards the 7th Circle of Hell known as Ferndale Rd Post Office, and it's on that side of the road, between the bridge and that side road.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Me gusta. You can get some unbelievable deals there. Hope they do a kitchenware section too.


 
Good for clothes but the "home" bit is generally full of junk.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

> They're not just taking over the ground floor - they'll be taking over a substantial chunk of the building, and installing escalators to other floors.



..


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It won't be a very big one. Or is there an upstairs too?



Read the OP


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Good for clothes but the "home" bit is generally full of junk.


 
True, but I've seen them do some great deals on knives and such. TBF most of what they carry is junk, it's their business model after all.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm.  Never liked it.  Maybe having one I can pop into on a regular basis will help me see the point.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

It's going to hit Morley's hard, no?

(*well the collection of franchises that make up Morleys)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> It's going to hit Morley's hard, no?
> 
> (*well the collection of franchises that make up Morleys)


 
I dunno. The men's section in Morley's is among the worst ever, expensive, under-stocked, just shite really. I imagine H&M is a far bigger threat.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Hmm.  Never liked it.  Maybe having one I can pop into on a regular basis will help me see the point.



it kind of is. i used to drive past one on my way to and from work so popped in once a week or so. you need to be ok with leaving empty handed.

it's great for trainers, birkenstocks etc. i have to ban myself from the shoe section because there's always something there that fits me.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

And Nu Look has to be fearing for its life too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh well that's good news.  I was dreading it turning into a Primark!

Can't see it making a huge difference to Morley's, not with the clothes anyway.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 3, 2011)

Its going to hit the small business upstairs in the Bon Marche hard I imagine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Its going to hit the small business upstairs in the Bon Marche hard I imagine.


 

erm, what business is that?  Don't think I've *ever* been up there


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2011)

there's certainly used to be an actors agency cooperative up there. i know because i went for a meeting to join them but they didn't want me in the end. therefore they are cunts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> there's certainly used to be an actors agency cooperative up there. i know because i went for a meeting to join them but they didn't want me in the end. therefore they are cunts.





Go and stick your middle finger up to them spangles


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

must admit TK maxx is my fave store


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think it's competition for Morleys or New Look or whatever. You (well, I) go to TK Maxx for different things really than I'd go to either of those for. If anything, I think it could bring more people to Brixton and give them a boost. It's certainly one more reason for me to hop on a no 3 to Brixton rather than bike it down to Croydon.

TK Maxx is more of a "whatever random stuff they have in" shopping thing rather than "I want an 8" non-stick frying pan and some green size 7 trainers".


----------



## gabi (Jun 3, 2011)

Only been into tk Maxx once. That will be the last time. If I want a jumble sale of unwanted tat I'll go to one...

That spot is fucking cursed. Bring back the goose.


----------



## gabi (Jun 3, 2011)

Genuinely surprised by the good reaction here to this 'development'

Perhaps Im mistaken, but don't they peddle sweatshop stuff that wasn't even high enough quality for primark to flog?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 3, 2011)

gabi said:


> Genuinely surprised by the good reaction here to this 'development'
> 
> Perhaps Im mistaken, but don't they peddle sweatshop stuff that wasn't even high enough quality for primark to flog?


 
Don't think so. They do 'last season' clothing and cheap  homewares. Labels for less basically.

I think it is very good news. 

In some ways it might help the existing shops by making Brixton more of a shopping destination.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2011)

It was inevitable it was going to be TK Maxx or Primark.  Good news, I think.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2011)

i think it's a good thing for the  discounted brand name shirts in large sizes.   tk is one of the few places i can find them


----------



## nick h. (Jun 3, 2011)

It will definitely bring more shoppers to Brixton. Good news for the market.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Read the OP


 
oops


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Don't think so. They do 'last season' clothing and cheap  homewares. Labels for less basically.


I thought I'd look it up on Google ("tk maxx sweatshop") and ruddy urban75 comes up in the top results!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/136072-Ethical-shopping-in-TK-Maxx


----------



## IC3D (Jun 3, 2011)

I go to the TK Maxx in Wood Green Shopping City but that is a lovely building I would be miffed if it was my area.


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2011)

Would have preferred Primark, tbh. Would have saved me going to Marble Arch.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2011)

thriller said:


> Would have preferred Primark, tbh. Would have saved me going to Marble Arch.



peckham?


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> peckham?


 
I used to go to the one in Tooting years ago, but once the Marble Arch one opened, have been going there ever since. Prefer it as I can then go walk to Oxford Circus.

Primark in Brixton would have been good for convenience.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> erm, what business is that?  Don't think I've *ever* been up there


I meant to type plural, "businesses".  I used to work up there in a small software company... who are still there.  At least 2 dozen small companies were based up there.

I wonder how they are getting pushed out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm surprised it took so long, that bloody shop is getting everywhere...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

Life would be better if all clothes shops were organised like TK Maxx.

I want a shirt - go to rail marked "shirts" - find appropriate size section on rail - check all shirts of relevant size - is there one I want yes/no - pay for shirt if yes - exit shop - job done.

No messing around.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2011)

This in no shape or form matches my experience of TK Maxx.  Apart from the '/no' bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Life would be better if all clothes shops were organised like TK Maxx.
> 
> I want a shirt - go to rail marked "shirts" - find appropriate size section on rail - check all shirts of relevant size - is there one I want yes/no - pay for shirt if yes - exit shop - job done.
> 
> No messing around.


 
Yes


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2011)

Life would be even easier if we just all wore those boiler suits the chinese wore during the cultural revolution.

Good old Chairman Mao.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Life would be even easier if we just all wore those boiler suits the chinese wore during the cultural revolution.
> 
> Good old Chairman Mao.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2011)

thriller said:


> I used to go to the one in Tooting years ago, but once the Marble Arch one opened, have been going there ever since. Prefer it as I can then go walk to Oxford Circus.
> 
> Primark in Brixton would have been good for convenience.


 
The Marble Arch branch of Primark is hell on earth, but it does have the best range.  The Peckham one is shit.  A good compromise is Bromley - a pretty big store but much more civilised, with no queues for the changing rooms, and 15 minutes from Brixton on the train.


----------



## newbie (Jun 4, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Its going to hit the small business upstairs in the Bon Marche hard I imagine.



what's up there these days?  I don't think I've been in the building since Kingshield moved to above the chemist, but before that there were all sorts of odd little ventures in the cavernous upstairs of Bon Marche.  Is it all empty currently?


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The Marble Arch branch of Primark is hell on earth, but it does have the best range.  The Peckham one is shit.  A good compromise is Bromley - a pretty big store but much more civilised, with no queues for the changing rooms, and 15 minutes from Brixton on the train.


 
It can be very hectic, but I'm fine with it. The size of the store and range of items available does it for me. And I always take my own carrier bags with me. HATE the stupid paper bags they offer.


----------



## newbie (Jun 4, 2011)

you lot are much better at being consumers than I am.  I think I went in a Primark once, looking for (and failing to find) a toilet.  I wouldn't know a TKmax if it got up and bit me.  I suppose I look forward to finding out what one it.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2011)

thriller said:


> It can be very hectic, but I'm fine with it. The size of the store and range of items available does it for me. And I always take my own carrier bags with me. HATE the stupid paper bags they offer.


 
I hate it and feel very sorry for the poor buggers who have to work there.  It's a total scrum.  You should try the Bromley one - the store is nearly as big and has the vast majority of the range.  Agree about the paper bags - plus they disintegrate in the rain!


----------



## Dan U (Jun 4, 2011)

I once found a pair of 40" Diesel jeans in the tkmaxx in croydon. They don't even sell them in Diesel shops and they were only 35 quid.

For that I salute tkmaxx

My Mrs has got some decent cheap kitchen stuff too, although I think she may have visited just after it all got put on the shelves.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 4, 2011)

newbie said:


> what's up there these days?  I don't think I've been in the building since Kingshield moved to above the chemist, but before that there were all sorts of odd little ventures in the cavernous upstairs of Bon Marche.  Is it all empty currently?


I haven't been up there in ages but my old company is still there.  I worked there about 1989-93 and the place was a warren of small businesses including the Variety Club and the Association of Black Lawyers.  Most of the offices were the size of a medium sized living room and shared facilities.  Will have to see if I can find out what's happening from an old colleague (who I last saw about 4 months ago and he didn't mention anything about moving).


----------



## newbie (Jun 4, 2011)

that's about when used to spend time there.  I think, it's a bit hazy.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, word back from colleague is that TKMax is taking on...

the ground floor front right (where the pub used to be)
the basement
the first and second floors (full length of the building at the front)

Some of the existing businesses are being asked to move to a different part of the building.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Ok, word back from colleague is that TKMax is taking on...
> 
> the ground floor front right (where the pub used to be)
> the basement
> ...



So they're not being forced/turfed out then?  That's good


----------



## IC3D (Jun 4, 2011)

I can never get the jeans I want as I'm not skinny, short, or obese I wish I new when they put new stock out actually. Hope you get air con though the Wood Green branch is nasty when the weathers hot I think its the only shop in the centre with no a/c literally a sweat shop.


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I hate it and feel very sorry for the poor buggers who have to work there.  It's a total scrum.  You should try the Bromley one - the store is nearly as big and has the vast majority of the range.  Agree about the paper bags - plus they disintegrate in the rain!


 
they are probably mostly college students. But agree, I could never work in that atmosphere.


----------



## IamSnakes (Jun 4, 2011)

This is good news - I get loads of stuff from the Clapham Junction one. You have to sort through loads to find the good stuff in there, but its easy with the huge rails that they hang everything on.

It will be weird shopping in a place where I had some great drinking nights. 

If they could open up a small bar where part of the old one was I could spend all day in there


----------



## leanderman (Jun 5, 2011)

IamSnakes said:


> This is good news
> 
> If they could open up a small bar where part of the old one was I could spend all day in there


 
Exactly. It is almost possible to carry out all your Christmas shopping in a TKMax.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 5, 2011)

fuckin proliar than thou thread


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm with Quimcunx... on the several occasions I've been to TKMaxx in Clap Junc I have found it to be hell on earth.  However, as always, I shall suspend my judgement until I see it.  I can't imagine I'll be going a lot - but then I don't go shopping a lot any more anyway.  People do always seem to get good bargains there though - I don't know how, whenever I've been there's been literally nothing worth buying - maybe I was just unlucky.  Agree with Ms T re: Primark though - much better to go to Bromley than Marble Arch - it's almost like an normal shop rather than some kind of rugby scrum re-enactment.  Especially if you can avoid Saturdays.  Unfortunately it means going to Bromley which I do have to fairly regularly for my sins.


----------



## thriller (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to the Tooting Primark today. They have re-located to where Marks and Sparks used to be. 

On a side note, Primark seems to be very popular with my fellow asians. Just like Marble Arch, the store is practically all Asian staffed. Is it the same in the Bromley branch??


----------



## aussw9 (Jun 6, 2011)

bring back the rest is noise!


----------



## co-op (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to like tkmaxx especially for shoes but does anyone else think that they've got really pricey now? It used to be proper cheap, I don't think it is now.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

co-op said:


> I used to like tkmaxx especially for shoes but does anyone else think that they've got really pricey now? It used to be proper cheap, I don't think it is now.


 
Could be that they're mainly taking on stock that was more expensive to start off with? I recently bought a nice pair of boots to go with my suit and it cost me 50 quid, full price was 150.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 6, 2011)

Jammy gits, I have to drive to get to one!

And it's still cheaper than real clothes.


----------



## co-op (Jun 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Could be that they're mainly taking on stock that was more expensive to start off with? I recently bought a nice pair of boots to go with my suit and it cost me 50 quid, full price was 150.



I don't think that's just it because I'm getting nostalgic about ecco boots that I got for £19.99 that were £100+ - maybe I just got lucky but I remember more cheap stuff and it was posho labels etc. Last time I went in there were loads of pretty ordinary polo shirts and suchlike for £25-£40 - seemed like just another shop but a bit more messy and incoherent.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 6, 2011)

They will still have to cover the increased fuel costs, which will mean higher prices.

I'm guessing that the location will at least mean a good turnover of items, which in TK MAxx terms is a massive plus.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

co-op said:


> I don't think that's just it because I'm getting nostalgic about ecco boots that I got for £19.99 that were £100+ - maybe I just got lucky but I remember more cheap stuff and it was posho labels etc. Last time I went in there were loads of pretty ordinary polo shirts and suchlike for £25-£40 - seemed like just another shop but a bit more messy and incoherent.


 
Could be - I've only been gone 2-3 times in the last couple of years.


----------



## co-op (Jun 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Could be - I've only been gone 2-3 times in the last couple of years.



Me too!

Also I quite like the whole it-ain't-what-it-used-to-be thing. I'm just warming up for the Is Brixton On The Turn thread.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 6, 2011)

co-op said:


> Me too!
> 
> Also I quite like the whole it-ain't-what-it-used-to-be thing. I'm just warming up for the Is Brixton On The Turn thread.



... fade to the future ...



> I've lived in Brixton long enough to remember when TKMaxx was there and you could get pretty ordinary polo shirts and suchlike for £25-£40!


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2011)

still plenty of great stuff available from tkmaxx, although it varies wildly over the year: sometimes there's fuck all for ages.

i understand each store has a separate buyer though, so some will be better than others. also, i imagine the good stuff goes in seconds in london - come to the provinces, where people are less fashion conscious and you often find real nice clothes marked down to fuck all in the red label section...


----------



## co-op (Jun 6, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> ... fade to the future ...





...and even further in the future...



> Reminiscing about the Save Brixton's Starbucks Campaign which - all too briefly - united all left wing groups and factions in Lambeth.


----------



## se5 (Sep 6, 2011)

There is an article on this in the SLP this week -
http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/news.cfm?id=32835&headline=Big name shops may open in town centre

the whole article and the Town Centre Manager (redundant) seem to give the impression that the move is imminent but TK Maxx dont seem so sure -

Ex Town Centre Manager: “TK Maxx is fantastic news for Brixton and getting retail into that space in a prime location will be great for the town centre.”

TK Maxx: “Unfortunately we don’t have any plans for this year to open in Brixton.”


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

i thought it was gonna be a waitrose.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 6, 2011)

se5 said:


> There is an article on this in the SLP this week -
> http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/news.cfm?id=32835&headline=Big name shops may open in town centre
> 
> the whole article and the Town Centre Manager (redundant) seem to give the impression that the move is imminent but TK Maxx dont seem so sure -
> ...



Oh dear: what are we to make of this?

I was in a TK Maxx yesterday. Prices are still great.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the word was always that TKMaxx was going to open next year, not this year. Maybe they're not coming at all now.

*shrugs shoulders


----------



## Rushy (Sep 6, 2011)

Big pity about Stephanie Butcher. IMO one of the few genuinely proactive people at Lambeth who was also highly approachable.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 6, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Big pity about Stephanie Butcher. IMO one of the few genuinely proactive people at Lambeth who was also highly approachable.


What does a Town Centre Manager do exactly? The article says she was credited with bringing popular fashion store H&M to the site of the former Woolworths shop in the high street, but isn't that the job of . . .  you know . . . estate agents.


----------



## co-op (Sep 7, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Big pity about Stephanie Butcher. IMO one of the few genuinely proactive people at Lambeth who was also highly approachable.



Apparently she also coined the term "Bromley Man and Bromley Woman" as in "we need to make Brixton Market more attractive to BM & BW" - a classic daft town centre manager kind of idea.


----------



## co-op (Sep 7, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> What does a Town Centre Manager do exactly?



They manage Town Centres.

You may find this extraordinary but the (fantasy) Free Market usually is incapable of providing a balanced mix of use that attracts a wide and reliable spread of shoppers and other money-spenders.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Well, the word was always that TKMaxx was going to open next year, not this year. Maybe they're not coming at all now.
> 
> *shrugs shoulders



Odd. I thought they would make a real killing in Brixton. Can't be hard shops to fit out and stock.


----------



## catriona (Sep 25, 2011)

Uh-oh this is bad news I love a TK Maxx, have been known to disappear for hours in the Lewisham one.
I'm glad it's not a Primark, that is a real sweatshop vendor, TK Maxx sells other brands' ends-of-lines etc so it doesn't directly support sweatshops.  Or so I like to think.  I've found beautiful John Smedley quality made in England sweaters in there for a fraction of their normal price. I really hope it doesn't hurt Morleys tho.


----------



## catriona (Sep 25, 2011)

catriona said:


> Uh-oh this is bad news I love a TK Maxx, have been known to disappear for hours in the Lewisham one.
> I'm glad it's not a Primark, that is a real sweatshop vendor, TK Maxx sells other brands' ends-of-lines etc so it doesn't directly support sweatshops. Or so I like to think. I've found beautiful John Smedley quality made in England sweaters in there for a fraction of their normal price. I really hope it doesn't hurt Morleys tho.


Lambeth Weekender free paper of 23/9/11 says a deal for TK Maxx to take on about a third of the Bon Marche building is 99% agreed and it's expected to open April/May


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2011)

catriona said:


> Lambeth Weekender free paper of 23/7/11 says a deal for TK Maxx to take on about a third of the Bon Marche building is 99% agreed and it's expected to open April/May


It's always that tricky last 1%....


----------



## catriona (Sep 25, 2011)

Aye, there's the rub.  Should have said 23/9/11 - now fixed.


----------



## clicker (Sep 25, 2011)

The clothes sections have never appealed to me...maybe because being a born cynic i just don't believe the knock down on the prices.....reminds me of the 'offers' in  shops having a sale, when the biggest reductions are items with tiny small print after the 'before' price, stating it was on sale for that price on such and such a day with an r in the month....i.e blink and you missed the higher price, so in reality the bargain is not as previously drooled over.....also it usually looks a bit of a tip....having said that i can happily mull over the candle/mirrors/ china sections with wild abandon. A good all rounder for that gift you're not quite decided on yet...


----------



## JamesB (Jan 25, 2012)

I just asked one of the workmen at the site who confirmed TK Maxx is coming in May!  Then he said easter time.  Well, soon!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Good news.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good news.


Agreed - it'll more than halve the journey time to get there from where I am. 

OTOH it'll make it a lot easier to buy stuff which isn't really needed.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

I still miss the old Rest Is Noise, "art fags" and all. It was a nice alternative boozer and they weren't fussy who they let in.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

It is a shame when any pub goes, but TK is better than supermarket / coffee shop


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 26, 2012)

it seems to be taking a long time to open though. I talked to the builders in there about 2 months ago and they looked like they were making real progress. It doesnt take that long to fit out a shop...i wonder why the delay?


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> Genuinely surprised by the good reaction here to this 'development'
> 
> Perhaps Im mistaken, but don't they peddle sweatshop stuff that wasn't even high enough quality for primark to flog?



Same here I'm completely confused at the stark hypocrisy of this thread.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> Same here I'm completely confused at the stark hypocrisy of this thread.



As someone put earlier, it tends to be old stock - so you''ll get Spring summer 2010 or a different seasons stock that they can't sell unless they have a retail outlet for this kind of thing or an online presence to get rid of old stock.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> Perhaps Im mistaken, but don't they peddle sweatshop stuff that wasn't even high enough quality for primark to flog?



You are mistaken


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

I looked up "tx maxx sweatshops" and - sure enough - there's urban right near the top!

*Ethical shopping in TK Maxx?*

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ethical-shopping-in-tk-maxx.64802/


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> As someone put earlier, it tends to be old stock - so you''ll get Spring summer 2010 or a different seasons stock that they can't sell unless they have a retail outlet for this kind of thing or an online presence to get rid of old stock.



No I meant there is usually fucking carnage on here when there is talk of a big multinational opening in Brixton, "what about the smaller independent shops blah blah blah".


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 26, 2012)

They all use sweatshops.    Unless you are going to buy all your stuff at peopletree or summat you can't really avoid it.


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> No I meant there is usual fucking carnage on here when there is talk of a big multinational opening in Brixton, "what about the smaller independent shops blah blah blah"



I think that's more common when it's offering something we already have - coffee being the obvious one.

And some chains are valued more than others. There'd be a fair few who'd welcome a Waitrose, for example.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> There'd be a fair few who'd welcome a Waitrose, for example.


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> I think that's more common when it's offering something we already have - coffee being the obvious one.
> 
> And some chains are valued more than others. There'd be a fair few who'd welcome a Waitrose, for example.



So the principles are surrendered when it suits


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> So the principles are surrendered when it suits



I've not been taking enough notes to say whether that applies to any individual poster, but collectively yes.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> Genuinely surprised by the good reaction here to this 'development'
> 
> Perhaps Im mistaken, but don't they peddle sweatshop stuff that wasn't even high enough quality for primark to flog?





grit said:


> Same here I'm completely confused at the stark hypocrisy of this thread.



Grit, Gabi, I'd love to be able to afford to buy sustainable, ecofriendly, ethical and/or fairtrade clothing and be able to wear it head to toe, every day.  Unfortunately, most of it is way beyond my budget, and it seldom comes in either plus size or for 5'3 and under.  I may not be the hardest up urbanite, but the benefit level I'm on seldom stretches to clothing which fits my conscience unless I make it myself.

FWIW in my arrogant opinion, TK Maxx gives me the chance to buy clothing no scuzzier or shoddily finished than elsewhere on the high street, for less money, as long as I don't mind putting up with crowds, slow queues, and having to sort through a load of dross for one or two items which are just about right.  FWIW they have a website, but I hate it.


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Grit, Gabi, I'd love to be able to afford to buy sustainable, ecofriendly, ethical and/or fairtrade clothing and be able to wear it head to toe, every day. Unfortunately, most of it is way beyond my budget, and it seldom comes in either plus size or for 5'3 and under. I may not be the hardest up urbanite, but the benefit level I'm on seldom stretches to clothing which fits my conscience unless I make it myself.
> 
> FWIW in my arrogant opinion, TK Maxx gives me the chance to buy clothing no scuzzier or shoddily finished than elsewhere on the high street, for less money, as long as I don't mind putting up with crowds, slow queues, and having to sort through a load of dross for one or two items which are just about right. FWIW they have a website, but I hate it.



Greebo, I don't have any particular stance on it, it just seemed to be a direct contradiction for what I'm used to here.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it might be different if it was going to be a Hobbs or Gap but people are generally more supportive of shops which they think will serve the area well, and a discount clothing shop is more likely to do that than another coffee shop.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> <snip> some chains are valued more than others. There'd be a fair few who'd welcome a Waitrose, for example.


"Some day, let it be soon..."


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> Greebo, I don't have any particular stance on it, it just seemed to be a direct contradiction for what I'm used to here.


 
tbf, compared with other places where there are locals with strong views about what businesses there should be, I don't think Brixton is that unusual in that sense. Typically, people don't want their high street to turn into generic Britain, but aren't so purist that they reject all chains regardless.


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> tbf, compared with other places where there are locals with strong views about what businesses there should be, I don't think Brixton is that unusual in that sense. Typically, people don't want their high street to turn into generic Britain, but aren't so purist that they reject all chains regardless.



Sure, no one wants to live in such a generic environment. It was just that the fundamental arguments against stuff like starbucks, GAP or whatever hold true in this situation, yet its ignored.

As I said, I dont really care either way, but was curious to what would prompt such a shift in attitude.


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> Sure, no one wants to live in such a generic environment. It was just that the fundamental arguments against stuff like starbucks, GAP or whatever hold true in this situation, yet its ignored.
> 
> As I said, I dont really care either way, but was curious to what would prompt such a shift in attitude.


 
This makes sense to me:




			
				ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> I think it might be different if it was going to be a Hobbs or Gap but people are generally more supportive of shops which they think will serve the area well, and a discount clothing shop is more likely to do that than another coffee shop."


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> This makes sense to me:



Fair enough


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> <snip>As I said, I dont really care either way, but was curious to what would prompt such a shift in attitude.


"It's the economy..."  Caring about how people manage to live and eat in developing countries is laudable.  Wanting to preserve independant businesses and local shops, likewise.  However, there are people on your doorstep who can't dress their children (or find workwear for themselves) unless they have somewhere to buy cheap clothing.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> I've not been taking enough notes to say whether that applies to any individual poster,



I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2012)

grit said:


> No I meant there is usually fucking carnage on here when there is talk of a big multinational opening in Brixton, "what about the smaller independent shops blah blah blah".



Well, we don't really have tons of businesses in Brixton doing the job that a T K Maxx will do. If it was another cafe chain or a burger king, there might be an outcry.

For some reason if another food shop, pawnbrokers/gold shop, halal butcher, fish mongers, wig shop, man selling reggae or whatever it is, appears in Brixton, no-one says anything. If it's a la-di-da eaterie, then it's bad news. If it's high street, it's bad news. Both usually require a five page thread with people lamenting the change of Brixton " It wasn't how it was 5 years ago..." " gentrification" "hipsters" etc....

A little bit of everything makes for interesting shopping and reflects the diverse people of Brixton.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well, we don't really have tons of businesses in Brixton doing the job that a T K Maxx will do. If it was another cafe chain or a burger king, there might be an outcry.
> <snip>
> A little bit of everything makes for interesting shopping and reflects the diverse people of Brixton.


Word.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Grit, Gabi, I'd love to be able to afford to buy sustainable, ecofriendly, ethical and/or fairtrade clothing and be able to wear it head to toe, every day. Unfortunately, most of it is way beyond my budget, and it seldom comes in either plus size or for 5'3 and under. I may not be the hardest up urbanite, but the benefit level I'm on seldom stretches to clothing which fits my conscience unless I make it myself.
> 
> FWIW in my arrogant opinion, TK Maxx gives me the chance to buy clothing no scuzzier or shoddily finished than elsewhere on the high street, for less money, as long as I don't mind putting up with crowds, slow queues, and having to sort through a load of dross for one or two items which are just about right. FWIW they have a website, but I hate it.



i found a pair of 40" waist Diesel jeans in a TK Maxx in Croydon once. fuck knows how they got them cos i've never seen them anywhere else, and i've looked at Diesel online. They were £40 too. bargain (relatively speaking).


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


this place should be a waitrose


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Pat24 said:


> this place should be a waitrose



an aldi!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

Pat24 said:
			
		

> this place should be a waitrose



It is waiting to happen


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

it MUST happen


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Aldi 

actually.. I don't really know what Aldi is like - ideally I'd like a Lidl but since there's already one on Acre Lane an Aldi would probably do.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

Would make a good coop but no chance


----------



## colacubes (Jan 26, 2012)

Not until I've got the rest of my bathroom tiles from Topps Tiles it can't


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Would make a good coop but no chance



yeah but there's 2 of them up the road - 4 bus stops away to the first - even closer than Lidl. (or a short bike ride)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

Either Aldi or Waitrose would do, as long as it's soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

I dunno. The carpet shop gives so much to the community.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

what's the difference between aldi and lidl? i always get them confused. are they much the same?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

Different ranges.  Aldi is slightly more upmarket, for all it sells disco biscuits (which are far too sweet for my liking).  And its part-baked bready stuff tends to have a few more interesting bits.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2012)

Aldi would be ideal there. Waitrose would not help my finances and I can't see them on that site. They'd want to be central.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2012)

There isn't an Aldi for miles, or a Waitrose for that matter.

The time has come


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually I think it should be an out of town coffee mall with all our favourite coffee shops big and small under one roof!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2012)

leanderman said:


> There isn't an Aldi for miles, or a Waitrose for that matter.
> 
> The time has come



Waitrose in Balham or clapham Junction - short bus ride!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Waitrose in Balham or clapham Junction - short bus ride!


if it's a busride away people won't bother. has to be five minutes walk or forget about it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> if it's a busride away people won't bother. has to be five minutes walk or forget about it



3 minutes tops


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

leanderman said:


> There isn't an Aldi for miles, or a Waitrose for that matter.
> 
> The time has come


The nearest Aldi by by bus is Old Kent Rd/Ilderton Rd, nearest Waitrose is St John's Rd.  Both of them have savoury stuff which I can actually have.  Both take 2 buses and ages to reach.  Not fussed which one gets there, just let it be soon.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Waitrose in Balham or clapham Junction - short bus ride!


Have you tried using the buses along there around the time of the school & nursery run?  Carrying a lot?


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Different ranges. Aldi is slightly more upmarket, for all it sells *disco biscuits*


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The nearest Aldi by by bus is Old Kent Rd/Ilderton Rd, nearest Waitrose is St John's Rd. Both of them have savoury stuff which I can actually have. Both take 2 buses and ages to reach. Not fussed which one gets there, just let it be soon.



The Waitrose in Beckenham Junction is much easier to get to, 10 mins exactly by train from HH (12 or so from Brixton), it's practically on BJ station concourse.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> The Waitrose in Beckenham Junction is much easier to get to, 10 mins exactly by train from HH (12 or so from Brixton), it's practically on BJ station concourse.


You want me to use the overground - do I sound like I'm flaming well made of money or something?    FWIW Herne Hill station is roughly 20 minute brisk walk across the park from here, and it'd be uphill most of the way back!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You want me to use the overground - do I sound like I'm flaming well made of money or something?  FWIW Herne Hill station is roughly 20 minute brisk walk across the park from here, and it'd be uphill most of the way back!





boohoo said:


> Waitrose in Balham or clapham Junction - short bus ride!



Neither option is an option. Lidl and Tesco it is plus, increasingly, the market


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

co-op said:


>


Coincidentally, that's the face ViolentPanda pulled before creasing up when he saw the box.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Neither option is an option. Lidl and Tesco it is plus, increasingly, the market


Not forgetting Iceland, M&S and the CoOp


----------



## co-op (Jan 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Coincidentally, that's the face ViolentPanda pulled before creasing up when he saw the box.


 


I just assumed y'know. What with it being on Acre Lane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You want me to use the overground - do I sound like I'm flaming well made of money or something?



well yes... you're complaining about the distance it takes you to get to Waitrose - not poundland! 

not to mention a return ticket to BJ on the train is cheaper than 4 bus tickets.

Can't do anything about the up-hillness - you might just have to pay the extra to take the bus to avoid that.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> well yes... you're complaining about the distance it takes you to get to Waitrose - not poundland!


Poundland doesn't sell anything that's really worth going out of my way for, Waitrose does.   I don't go there every month, let alone every week!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Poundland doesn't sell anything that's really worth going out of my way for, Waitrose does.  I don't go there every month, let alone every week!



well my point still stands.. you can save yourself time and money by taking the train to BJ rather than taking 2 buses and trying to struggle all the way to CJ. As far as I can tell, we live v. close to each other so I face a similar journey. Although there's no way I'd travel to CJ to go to Waitrose tbh - not in my circumstances.

If you're really concerned about money, you can get free delivery through Ocado if you choose 10-11pm slots. Also if you sign up for their emails you can get 10-25% off all your shopping (although you will have to spend a minimum amount - usually about £60 - so I don't know if this is of any use to you).

I don't know if you cycle but if you do, there's lift access and HH and you can push a bike off at BJ which might help if you don't want to walk across the park.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2012)

I was thinking I might go to BJ Waitrose and then I remembered I a) have a car and can easily go to Balham, and b) work near Westfield, which has a big Waitrose!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, Gajingirl, but even paying to get the main shopping delivered from Tesco is a major extravagance, saved for when really unwell. Ocado is a step too far.

It's only a few items I'd definitely want from Waitrose anyway. One type and brand of scotch egg, one type & brand of sausage roll, their butter chicken, and one brand of frozen calimari in batter (for once, onionfree). Not essentials.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks, Gajingirl, but even paying to get the main shopping delivered from Tesco is a major extravagance, saved for when really unwell. Ocado is a step too far.
> 
> It's only a few items I'd definitely want from Waitrose anyway. One type and brand of scotch egg, one type & brand of sausage roll, their butter chicken, and one brand of frozen calimari in batter (for once, onionfree). Not essentials.



no I know... that's why I'm saying - _*don't*_ pay - not for your bus/train _or_ delivery! They have free delivery slots. I never pay to have food delivered - not if you can get it for free! Obviously you should do what is best for you - but what works well for me (after much experimentation with Tesco/Asda/Sainsburys etc) is that every now and then I get a *free* delivery slot from Ocado on a 15-25% discount period (they usually last 2 days) - bulk buy things that I find really hard to carry (I have a toddler and I'm 6 months pregnant right now) so I get it all cheap - things like toilet paper/nappies/cleaning products. Then I go to the market and get the fruit/veg there. I looked on Ocado a few weeks ago and aubergines were something like £1.35 each. They were selling between 3-5 in the market for a pound. Like you there are probably a few "nice" things I might want to get thrown in to a Waitrose delivery. Certainly not essentials (unless I happen to know they have them at a good price).

Anyway, I don't want to sound like I'm telling you what to do at all and I'm sure that whatever system you have worked out, works really well and you should stick to it.

But for those reasons, I'd still rather have an Aldi than a Waitrose in Carpet Right because (for me - and I know that this is selfish) - a Waitrose is too expensive, whereas I find Aldi/Lidl really useful.

anyway, I can well imagine I'm pissing you off now and I've just done the park walk myself with the toddler who is a bad mood, so I'll shut up...


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2012)

fwiw if you spend over £50 with Waitrose they deliver free now..

appreciate for Greebo at least thats a lot of scotch eggs, sausage rolls and calamari (sounds like me dream delivery as it goes )


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> an aldi!


anything but carpet right...


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2012)

Pat24 said:


> anything but carpet right...


At last, something most of us can agree on!


----------



## hmmph (Mar 9, 2012)

They're steaming ahead with TK Maxx now... there's been about 30 contractors in all week and yesterday they started bringing in shelving units . It can only be a matter of weeks - maybe ready for the Easter Holidays


----------



## bosie (Mar 9, 2012)

From the TK Maxx website...

"Savvy shoppers of Brixton we're opening a new store in May! Watch this space for further details!"
http://locator.tkmaxx.com/sltest/search_results.aspx?sid=382


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2012)

it will have taken them nearly 6 months to renovate the store - very un-retail like. They normally bang all the shopfittings in really quickly and start selling stuff. I'm expecting a palace when they open! Still not sure if I'll ever buy anything from them though - not sure if I've even ever been in a TK MAxx. Is it sort of discount sports stuff and brand clothes?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it will have taken them nearly 6 months to renovate the store - very un-retail like. They normally bang all the shopfittings in really quickly and start selling stuff. I'm expecting a palace when they open! Still not sure if I'll ever buy anything from them though - not sure if I've even ever been in a TK MAxx. Is it sort of discount sports stuff and brand clothes?


 
People who worked at the Rest Is Noise said there were some kind of drainage problems in the basement so maybe they had to undertake quite a lot of work  i.e. dampproofing etc.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2012)

Not until May? But I have almost run out of socks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Not until May? But I have almost run out of socks.


 
Does nowhere in Brixton sell socks then?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does nowhere in Brixton sell socks then?


 
Not like TK Maxx do I'm afraid. About all it's good for though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Not like TK Maxx do I'm afraid. About all it's good for though.


 
I wouldn't know as I've never bought anything from TX Maxx.  What's so good about getting socks from TK Maxx then?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wouldn't know as I've never bought anything from TX Maxx. What's so good about getting socks from TK Maxx then?


 
Discontinued lines in multipacks. Better value and quality than M&S.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Discontinued lines in multipacks. Better value and quality than M&S.


 
I shall make it my mission to get some discontinued multipack socks in there then.  I will let you know if I succeed in my mission


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I shall make it my mission to get some discontinued multipack socks in there then. I will let you know if I succeed in my mission


 
Maybe the quality has changed but I did buy quite a few multipacks and have never been in TK Maxx for at least six years. M&S stuff lasted less.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Maybe the quality has changed but I did buy quite a few multipacks and have never been in TK Maxx for at least six years. M&S stuff lasted less.


 
If I find some size 4-7 female socks, I'll let you know


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't believe I'm talking socks. Must be drunk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I can't believe I'm talking socks. Must be drunk.


 
While you're on here, there's less chance of you having arguments with pavements or walls 

I'm going to bed now so good luck


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2012)

I miss the Rest Is Noise. It was a good alternative.


----------



## thriller (Mar 11, 2012)

anyone know where they might be advertising vacancies for this store?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Mar 11, 2012)

From their website FAQ:



> Q: I've heard there's a new store or distribution centre opening close to me - where can I find out details on your recruitment for this?
> 
> A: Look out for details of new site openings on this website, and we'll tell you how to apply.


 
But don't do it Thriller. Even a store manager only earns £35k. Run your own stall on the market and then turn it into a shop, or a chain. You'll be a millionare in no time, and Brixton will be better for it. "_Win win_", as they say.

I digress.


----------



## thriller (Mar 11, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> From their website FAQ:
> 
> But don't do it Thriller. Even a store manager only earns £35k. Run your own stall on the market and then turn it into a shop, or a chain. You'll be a millionare in no time, and Brixton will be better for it. "_Win win_", as they say.
> 
> I digress.


 
Cheers. Not for me. For a friend who is looking for this type of job to allow her to get on with her writing.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I miss the Rest Is Noise. It was a good alternative.


 
A good alternative to what? It was terrible ime.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> A good alternative to what? It was terrible ime.


It was a great pub for early evening business meetings - not too loud (Albert), not too dull (Trinity), not too drunk (Beehive) - and there was no other pub like it in Brixton, hence it was a good alternative for me. I had a couple of good nights there too, watching bands for free.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

Bah. The Trinity's not dull... it's by a margin the best pub in brixton imo, but each to their own.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> Bah. The Trinity's not dull... it's by a margin the best pub in brixton imo, but each to their own.


I generally find it as dull as ditch-water - I may as well be in Cla'am - but as you say, each to their own.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I generally find it as dull as ditch-water - I may as well be in Cla'am - but as you say, each to their own.


 
it might not be mental a la the albert but its a damn sight more pleasant for an undisturbed conversation with mates - and ive not been to any place like it in clapham, thats for sure.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> it might not be mental a la the albert but its a damn sight more pleasant for an undisturbed conversation with mates - and ive not been to any place like it in clapham, thats for sure.


 
That's what I like about the Trinity over and above the Albert - you can have an undisturbed conversation!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

It's nothing like a Clapham boozer! Why is it dull? It's a good place to drink!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's nothing like a Clapham boozer! Why is it dull? It's a good place to drink!


It's pleasant and nicey nicey enough but it's not the kind of place I want to spend much time drinking in, but, again, each to their own.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> That's what I like about the Trinity over and above the Albert - you can have an undisturbed conversation!


That's why I liked the Rest Is Noise!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure there must be a reason why Youngs' official website for the Trinity has a reindeer on it!
http://www.youngs.co.uk/pub-detail.asp?PubID=454


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> That's why I liked the Rest Is Noise!


 
I never went in there but was sad to see something successful having to leave Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

It's pleasant so you can drink in peace with your friends without being harassed by a sphincter-eyed hobbit. And there's no music. Great pub for long drinking sessions.
Why do you keep comparing to it to Clapham?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's pleasant so you can drink in peace with your friends without being harassed by a sphincter-eyes hobbit.


 
I was only saying hello.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I never went in there but was sad to see something successful having to leave Brixton.


 
The reason it closed down was because it *wasn't* successful. It was empty most of the time when I went in.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> The reason it closed down was because it *wasn't* successful. It was empty most of the time when I went in.


That's simply wrong. It was actually doing rather well and it only closed because the owner had a hissy fit about the venue for various reasons.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you keep comparing to it to Clapham?


Who "keeps comparing" it?





Orang Utan said:


> Great pub for long drinking sessions.


Not that long seeing as it closes so early.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

You keep comparing it to Clapham! 
It's great for all day sessions


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You keep comparing it to Clapham!


I mentioned it ONCE, you doofus!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

Not for the first time!


----------



## thriller (Mar 12, 2012)

The Rest is Noise used to have an old bald man who must have run the pub just sit there and watch everything like some sort of Mafia godfather. Dont give a hoot it's gone. Plenty of bloody pubs in brixton. No big deal.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2012)

there's not actually plenty of pubs in brixton. not enough anyway. it's pretty limited on that front.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

The rest is noise stank of wee. Really really stank of wee.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not for the first time!


When did I last compare it to Clapham then?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> The rest is noise stank of wee. Really really stank of wee.


That was my after shave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> When did I last compare it to Clapham then?


I can't remember - you and tarannau have characterised the place as some ruggershirted Claamite berkzone


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't remember - you and tarannau have characterised the place as some ruggershirted Claamite berkzone


It's a boring pub for boring people. That probably includes you. They're also trigger-happy when it comes to bunting. I'd almost rather not drink than go there.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't remember - you and tarannau have characterised the place as some ruggershirted Claamite berkzone


That was about three years ago, I'd guess.

So, hardly "constantly" mentioning it then.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2012)

The builders/fitters aren't exactly burning the midnight oil in there, are they...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> That was my after shave.


 
You really really need to tone it down then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> That was about three years ago, I'd guess.
> 
> So, hardly "constantly" mentioning it then.


Did I say 'constantly'? You tend to mention it whenever the subject comes up though


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Did I say 'constantly'? You tend to mention it whenever the subject comes up though


Except I don't. That's all in your confused head.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> You really really need to tone it down then


I was wondering why the hipster girls were keeping their distance. Silly old me thought it might have been because my trousers weren't skinny enough and my glasses not oversized enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

I disagree. You have criticised the Trinity many times. Which is fine but you seem to have some peculiar, erroneous ideas about it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> That was about three years ago, I'd guess.
> 
> So, hardly "constantly" mentioning it then.


 
Do you mean 3 months ago? 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...nd-news-nov-2011.283591/page-14#post-10648766


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Do you mean 3 months ago?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...nd-news-nov-2011.283591/page-14#post-10648766


Sorry, where did I mention Claphan there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/4933290/?q=Trinity&o=date&c[node]=47&c[user][0]=22


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/4933290/?q=Trinity&o=date&c[node]=47&c[user][0]=22


Yes. And? Where do I mention Clapham in that random selection of posts?

Jeez. You really don't know when to stop digging do you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

References to ruggershirts = barely veiled reference to Claam demographic


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

I even started two threads about the Trinity. No mention of Cla'am anywhere.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lets-quaff-trinity-brixton-sat-13th.55512/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lets-quaff-trinity-brixton-sat-13th.55512/

And let;s see what my review says: 


> Quiet, friendly traditional pub in a very pleasant square, sporting a fine selection of real ales with a small beer garden. A favourite with local Town Hall workers, it's certainly one of Brixton's mellower boozers, although it can get a tad 'rugger shirt' on weekends.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/


Nope, no mention of Clapham there either.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> References to ruggershirts = barely veiled reference to Claam demographic


LOL. Straws. Clutched at.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-fee-on-a-saturday-night.192060/#post-6720969


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

You have pounced on my Claam comment but i was referring to your general characterisation of the place which I believe to be mistaken.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You have pounced on my Claam comment but i was referring to your general characterisation of the place which I believe to be mistaken.


You were pretty clear on that score, you know:





Orang Utan said:


> Why do you keep comparing to it to Clapham?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

Admit it Ed, you have a wrongheaded bee in your bonnet about it, don't you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> You were pretty clear on that score, you know:


Well you have done, many times.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-fee-on-a-saturday-night.192060/#post-6720969


Nope, no mention of the Trinity there either!

The failboat is in dock!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Admit it Ed, you have a wrongheaded bee in your bonnet about it, don't you?


Not me. I think it's a very pleasant, mellow pub. In fact, I more or less said that several posts ago before you started making up stuff.

Did you not read the review I just posted up too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

Why do you keep mentioning a braying ruggershirted clientele, who you also explicitly link to the area of Clapham in other posts, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/4933874/?q=Braying&o=date&c[node]=47&c[user][0]=22


----------



## Winot (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm confused, is TK Maxx going to be selling rugby shirts in the Trinity?  Can't see it working myself.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you keep mentioning a braying ruggershirted clientele, who you also explicitly link to the area of Clapham in other posts, then?


Where do I keep mentioning a ' braying ruggershirted clientele ,' you nutter?!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> I'm confused, is TK Maxx going to be selling rugby shirts in the Trinity? Can't see it working myself.


Yes. They'll be selling the all-new, Limited Edition, Braying variety, complete with a bag of random links.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Where do I keep mentioning a ' braying ruggershirted clientele ,' you nutter?!


You're always banging on about them. There's a seam of misperceived scorn of a fictional clientele, stamped right through your posts, like rock.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You're always banging on about them. There's a seam of misperceived scorn of a fictional clientele, stamped right through your posts, like rock.


You've quite lost your marbles!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

You're the one with the overactive imagination. Obsessed with ruggershirts. It's like you're stuck in an episode of Men Behaving Badly circa 1994


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You're the one with the overacting imagination. Obsessed with ruggershirts. It's like you're stuck in an episode of Men Behaving Badly circa 1994


Quite mad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2012)

The lady doth protest too much. There's nothing wrong with having a bee in your bonnet.
It's quite alright you know. There, there!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2012)

I think we need to discuss ruggershirts vs. checked shirts.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2012)

You're all talking shirt!


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

The Trinity's cool for what it is, the Albert is now and then, maybe the Rest is Noise was (maybe i never gave it a proper chance), the Beehive's even cool if you're in the right state of mind..  basically, theres a time and a place for all these....

for the record tho, ive never seen anyone in a rugby shirt in the trinity... seems a pretty thin argument against what is a decent boozer.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> for the record tho, ive never seen anyone in a rugby shirt in the trinity... seems a pretty thin argument against what is a decent boozer.


It's not an argument. It's an _observation. _


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

well ive never observed this in there


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> well ive never observed this in there


A load of men having a shit together? No, me neither.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 13, 2012)

The Trinity is dull, full of suits and rugby shirted chaps every time I've been in there, far too posh. Couldn't even enjoy a quiet pint and conversation in there because of all the racket being made by them Hooray Henrys and braying yupp's.

The Rest is Noise was marginally better but always annoyingly full of hipsters, fuck paying nearly £4 for a can of red stripe poured into a glass too.

Give me the Beehive over them two any day. (if I wasn't barred that is)


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

how in the flying fuck did you get banned from the beehive?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 13, 2012)

long story


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

top effort. as a regular ban-ee from virtually every other establishment in brixton, i can only salute you


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't want to drink in any establishment that would let Raverdrew in, or that he would enjoy.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

I was quite sad when Ivan's Retreat closed. 
It was the only pub in Brixton my dad ever drunk in and he is called Ivan  

(he likes wearing rugby shirts but is a tennis player)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2012)

Ivan Lendl is your dad? I didn't think he was old enough....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ivan Lendl is your dad? I didn't think he was old enough....


 
Sadly (for my inheritance) he is not Ivan Lendl, but for a 70 year old (on this coming Monday) he still plays a mean game of tennis


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just teasing. I'm older than Ivan Lendl.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm older than Ivan Lendl.


 
But better looking x


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2012)

You charmer, you.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> long story


 

I've got plenty of time.


*settles down comfortably*


----------



## gabi (Mar 14, 2012)

to get banned from the beehive is a monumental achievement. some of the goings-on ive witnessed in there that earned a gentle reprimand would result in a life-time ban in any other establishment.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 14, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The Trinity is dull, full of suits and rugby shirted chaps every time I've been in there, far too posh. Couldn't even enjoy a quiet pint and conversation in there because of all the racket being made by them Hooray Henrys and braying yupp's.
> 
> The Rest is Noise was marginally better but always annoyingly full of hipsters, fuck paying nearly £4 for a can of red stripe poured into a glass too.
> 
> Give me the Beehive over them two any day. (if I wasn't barred that is)


 Did you take a pint back and asked the barman to taste it because it seemed a bit funny?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> I've got plenty of time.
> 
> 
> *settles down comfortably*


 

Same as. 

Let's be having it


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as.
> 
> Let's be having it


 

I think maybe a little more random speculation first? I mean what do you have to do to get banned in the Beehive?

But we need to think through the wider issues here too. I'm also worried that RD may use up all the facepalms in the U75 cupboard and then editor wouldn't be able to have any arguments with anyone and the whole board will go into a tailspin.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> I think maybe a little more random speculation first? I mean what do you have to do to get banned in the Beehive?
> 
> But we need to think through the wider issues here too. I'm also worried that RD may use up all the facepalms in the U75 cupboard and then editor wouldn't be able to have any arguments with anyone and the whole board will go into a tailspin.


 

Snorting cocaine off the bar, injecting whilst ordering a drink, smashing a glass in barman's face?


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Taking a massive suck of lager from a freshly poured pint and then suddenly announcing he only had enough for a half but they should let him have the whole pint because it would be unhygienic not to (saw a geezer do this at a pub in Stockwell once, landlord called him a fucking pisstaker and tipped the remainder over him and they had a fight. It was about 12.15 in the afternoon).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> Taking a massive suck of lager from a freshly poured pint and then suddenly announcing he only had enough for a half but they should let him have the whole pint because it would be unhygienic not to (saw a geezer do this at a pub in Stockwell once, landlord called him a fucking pisstaker and tipped the remainder over him and they had a fight. It was about 12.15 in the afternoon).


 
nah, too tame


----------



## paolo (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> Taking a massive suck of lager from a freshly poured pint and then suddenly announcing he only had enough for a half but they should let him have the whole pint because it would be unhygienic not to (saw a geezer do this at a pub in Stockwell once, landlord called him a fucking pisstaker and tipped the remainder over him and they had a fight. It was about 12.15 in the afternoon).


 
Was that *after* RD was banned from the Beehive?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

Shitting into a pint pot and taking it back to the bar insisting he'd just been poured a 'bad pint'.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> nah, too tame


 
But quite stylish in its own uniquely seedy way.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

paolo said:


> Was that *after* RD was banned from the Beehive?


 


Just one of the many key facts that RD will need to divulge.


----------



## thriller (Mar 14, 2012)

If you want to brag about getting banned from pubs, feel free to start a new thread; but can we get *this* TK Maxx thread back on topic.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone been banned from TK Maxx then?


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

I got banned from Tescos in Kennington. Not quite the same.





Can you tell I'm ducking work?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> If you want to brag about getting banned from pubs, feel free to start a new thread; but can we get *this* TK Maxx thread back on topic.


Why stay on topic? The discussion has evolved


----------



## thriller (Mar 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why stay on topic? The discussion has evolved


 
Maybe it's just me. I find people boasting about being banned from pubs or how drunk they got blah blah just boring.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

we could talk about sybians.   TKMaxx might stock them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> Maybe it's just me. I find people boasting about being banned from pubs or how drunk they got blah blah just boring.


 
I think it's interesting, especially if it's for no particular reason or the landlord just has it in for you for no reason


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> Maybe it's just me. I find people boasting about being banned from pubs or how drunk they got blah blah just boring.


 

I've got to be honest and say I don't think TK Maxx is that interesting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> I've got to be honest and say I don't think TK Maxx is that interesting.


 
Maybe you'll find some interesting socks though


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you'll find some interesting socks though


 


Maybe I'll find socks interesting.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> Maybe it's just me. I find people boasting about being banned from pubs or how drunk they got blah blah just boring.


It's not up to you to direct the flow of a conversation between other people


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> Maybe I'll find socks interesting.


 
After you've found them interesting, you can take them to M&S and compare to see which are most interesting, and then report back to us in a special thread entitled "Interesting Socks"


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2012)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The suspense is killing me


 
The opening of TK Maxx or the Interesting Socks thread?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The opening of TK Maxx or the Interesting Socks thread?


The two combined. One on its own I could cope with.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The two combined. One on its own I could cope with.


 
Don't forget the RD/Beehive humdinger. This thread could meltdown under the weight of expectations.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

co-op said:


> Don't forget the RD/Beehive humdinger. This thread could meltdown under the weight of expectations.


 
Someone needs to start a new thread, with a poll attached and find out what we think happened


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread is dead to me.


----------



## thriller (Mar 14, 2012)

Taking thread back:

What's tk maxx like? Is it cheaper than say Primark or Matalan? Only been in a store once. that was to buy a winter jacket in 2004 in the croydon store. I remember it was the winter of 2004 as I left my work in June 2005 and wouldn't buy a winter coat in summer.

Is it a British store? Why is it called TK Maxx? What is the origin of the name?

Are you likely to use the store? I've only been twice into the H&M store in Brixton so, not sure will even go in there.


----------



## gabi (Mar 14, 2012)

TK Maxx is hell. There's no sections. They just throw everything in together and you're expected to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know
I don't know
I don't know
I don't know
I don't know
Maybe


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2012)

They take factory seconds, end of line stuff, all sorts of random. Put it on racks and you go and try your luck. I quite like it.


----------



## thriller (Mar 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> They take factory seconds, end of line stuff, all sorts of random. Put it on racks and you go and try your luck. I quite like it.


 
Hmm interesting. Sort of like what you get in a sale-only all year round.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> Hmm interesting. Sort of like what you get in a sale-only all year round.


Not quite as IMHO nightmarish as that, but it pays to go in with a fairly open mind instead of thinking "I need a plain red cotton T shirt in this size".


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Not quite as IMHO nightmarish as that, but it pays to go in with a fairly open mind instead of thinking "I need a plain red cotton T shirt in this size".



Open mind? Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Open mind? Are you a man or a woman?


How do my genitals make a difference to being a bit flexible about what clothes I buy?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> How do my genitals make a difference to being a bit flexible about what clothes I buy?



Genitals do make a difference on clothing cuts and fitting.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Genitals do make a difference on clothing cuts and fitting.


You disappoint me - there was I hoping you'd repeat the stereotype of women taking ages and looking at umpteen things with a vague idea of what they want compared to men making a beeline for one clearly defined thing and then just paying for it without even trying it on.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt the off topic genital-fest, but I thought y'all might like to know that some TK Maxx branding has now gone up.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/tk-maxx-opening-up-in-brixton-at-9am-on-10th-may-2012/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

It's in my diary.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> I think maybe a little more random speculation first? I mean what do you have to do to get banned in the Beehive?
> 
> But we need to think through the wider issues here too. I'm also worried that RD may use up all the facepalms in the U75 cupboard and then editor wouldn't be able to have any arguments with anyone and the whole board will go into a tailspin.


 
So I went to the Beehive last night to see if I was still barred, enjoyed a couple of drinks, and then promptly got myself barred again. 

Don't ask, cos I don't even remember how or why


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

Epic.

Raverdrew is The Barred of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's in my diary.


I'm starting the queue tomorrow and will be offering my place on eBay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> So I went to the Beehive last night to see if I was still barred, enjoyed a couple of drinks, and then promptly got myself barred again.
> 
> Don't ask, cos I don't even remember how or why


 
FFS!  At least you can tell us why you were barred *last *time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm starting the queue tomorrow and will be offering my place on eBay.


 
1 pence


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm starting the queue tomorrow and will be offering my place on eBay.


 
TK Maxx have missed their moment.

I could hold out no longer and, today, bought socks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> TK Maxx have missed their moment.
> 
> I could hold out no longer and, today, bought socks.


 
Were they interesting socks though?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

I get all my socks there now. 
Pants from M&S though. 
Mixed values.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Were they interesting socks though?


 
Yes, in that they have a honeycomb design to hold them up rather than gouging elastic


----------



## catriona (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello.  Haven't been on here for aeons, it's lovely to pick up the wandering threads.
Just walked past TK Maxx & saw the opening date but Ed has beaten me to it with the photo.
First 500 people get a £10 voucher so don't sell your place in the queue too cheap.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

catriona said:


> Hello. Haven't been on here for aeons, it's lovely to pick up the wandering threads.
> Just walked past TK Maxx & saw the opening date but Ed has beaten me to it with the photo.
> First 500 people get a £10 voucher so don't sell your place in the queue too cheap.


 
There's going to be a riot. Like at that Ikea store in Edmonton in 2005


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2012)

it couldn't be in a better spot.


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yes, in that they have a honeycomb design to hold them up rather than gouging elastic


 

Pics or GTFO.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2012)

co-op said:


> Pics or GTFO.


 
Bought at another TX Maxx. Never been very good with photos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Yes. I cut quite a dash now


----------



## crawl (Mar 20, 2012)

thriller said:


> Taking thread back:
> 
> What's tk maxx like? Is it cheaper than say Primark or Matalan?
> Is it a British store? Why is it called TK Maxx? What is the origin of the name?



In America it's called TJ Maxx... I notice they went all creative and scooted down the alphabet a bit over here. It is, in fact, a lot like Primark in that it's a big heaping mess with lots of cheap crap, but you can apparently find some brand names there. I could never find anything I liked in the store, but the women in my family liked to go in and grab cheap stuff to mix and match.

As for why it is called what it's called, its probably because they're crazy, man, out there cutting prices to the MAXXX.
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/retail/story/2011-10-25/tjx-ceo-carol-meyrowitz/50916340/1


----------



## thriller (Mar 25, 2012)

looks like they are not advertising positions online. my brother told me he has been to his second interview. seems they are going via local jobcentre route.


----------



## se5 (May 9, 2012)

Opening tomorrow morning - what time will the queues to be one of the first 500 people be forming?


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

se5 said:


> Opening tomorrow morning - what time will the queues to be one of the first 500 people be forming?


That's easy for you to say.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2012)

thriller said:


> looks like they are not advertising positions online. my brother told me he has been to his second interview. seems they are going via local jobcentre route.


And so they should.....that's the way to get local people into jobs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> And so they should.....that's the way to get local people into jobs.


 
er, how so?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, how so?


Surely better for the jobs to go to unemployed local people who go regularly go to the jobcentre (which is next door) and live in the local area, than to someone from miles away in north London who happens to have an internet connection at home and can search for the job online.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Surely better for the jobs to go to unemployed local people who go regularly go to the jobcentre (which is next door) and live in the local area, than to someone from miles away in north London who happens to have an internet connection at home and can search for the job online.


 
Yes, I understand that, but someone in North London could still apply for the job and get it couldn't they (through looking through job centre job search machines).

As far as the dole office is concerned, anywhere within an hour's travel is classed as "local", so if someone in North London is looking for retail work, that could come up.

Job Centre threatened me with stopping my dole for not applying for local jobs.  I told them I didn't consider Wandsworth as local


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2012)

Yeah maybe.....I just think it's utter madness to force millions of people to travel all over London when there might be jobs available locally. When you're on a low wage, the last thing you want is to spend your hard-earned on tube tickets and spend half the day travelling. I used to earn £4 an hour and had to travel from east of Stratford all the way to Acton for the priviledge, and it was fcuking grinding.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah maybe.....I just think it's utter madness to force millions of people to travel all over London when there might be jobs available locally. When you're on a low wage, the last thing you want is to spend your hard-earned on tube tickets and spend half the day travelling. I used to earn £4 an hour and had to travel from east of Stratford all the way to Acton for the priviledge, and it was fcuking grinding.


 
Well hopefully TK Maxx *have* decided to employ locally.  Would be nice


----------



## boohoo (May 10, 2012)

The queues are huge I've been told.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2012)

Queues and a steel band this morning


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

I was going to go and take a look but I might leave it a couple of hours in that case


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2012)

boohoo said:


> The queues are huge I've been told.


 
Cycled past about 8.50am and didn't think the queue looked that long - it went up Ferndale Rd but only to the three-way junction with Nursery Rd.


----------



## gabi (May 10, 2012)

Oh dear. Walked past this morning and eyed a very depressed looking steel drum band banging out some cheery tunes. Probably wondering 'how did it come to this'?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2012)

I've never seen a queue for a shop opening, so it seemed big to me


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2012)

Rumours that the staff will clap as the first punter exits brandishing a pair of socks are unfounded.


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2012)

VP's got a migraine so I can't get to central Brixton today, but it's probably just as well seeing as I don't get paid until next week.  

Has anyone been and survived the scrum yet?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


> VP's got a migraine so I can't get to central Brixton today, but it's probably just as well seeing as I don't get paid until next week.
> 
> Has anyone been and survived the scrum yet?


 
I'm heading there now.  If I'm not back in an hour call the police


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm heading there now. If I'm not back in an hour call the police


Best of luck.  May your bargain hunting spidey sense and elbows be sharp.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

Reporting live from scene - no queue! But fuck me it's busy. V jumble sale like. Am running away to Sainsburys


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2012)

the like was for live at the scene not for patronising Sainsburys


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Reporting live from scene - no queue! But fuck me it's busy. V jumble sale like. Am running away to Sainsburys


 
Is it like the night before Christmas or worse?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2012)

Im to venture down for a look. Not known for my patience though so predict I will come home empty handed.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2012)

thriller said:


> looks like they are not advertising positions online. my brother told me he has been to his second interview. seems they are going via local jobcentre route.


 
The recruitment was all done exclusively through the A4E upstairs


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> the like was for live at the scene not for patronising Sainsburys


 
It sells fags and was on my way home ok 

Anyway full report.  Mad busy and fucking chaos.  I was very much too late for the £10 voucher (sorry Onket, I have failed you ). Everything was all over the place and it was frankly too much of a jumble sale to bother.  Upstairs is rather big in the ladies section.  I didn't bother going up to menswear though.  On a quieter day, once they've got everything back in order and on the right hangers it'll be worth a delve for bargains


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it like the night before Christmas or worse?


 
A bit worse at the moment


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> A bit worse at the moment


 
Hell then 

I have to go through Brixton tomorrow so might drop off for a butcher's, although as I'll be coming through near rush hour, may regret it


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> A bit worse at the moment


Thanks for that, I'll leave it until Wednesday then.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that, I'll leave it until Wednesday then.


 
I really would


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that, I'll leave it until Wednesday then.


 
Is VP going to have a migraine 'til Wednesday then?


----------



## boohoo (May 10, 2012)

my other half got there for the £10 voucher! And spent it on a hoodie and t-shirt. He has more wardrobe space for his clothes than I do.


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is VP going to have a migraine 'til Wednesday then?


No, but that's the soonest that I'll definitely have money to spend and any likelihood of having a few free hours during the day.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2012)

Crowded and disorganised clothes. Half the stuff I picked up didn't have prices, I asked a passing assistant to find out the price of a top and was told I have to go to the checkout. I left


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Crowded and disorganised clothes.


That's what makes it fun! 


> Half the stuff I picked up didn't have prices, I asked a passing assistant to find out the price of a top and was told I have to go to the checkout. I left


I would guess that the price would have been "cheap"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Crowded and disorganised clothes. Half the stuff I picked up didn't have prices, I asked a passing assistant to find out the price of a top and was told I have to go to the checkout. I left


 
See, think how much money you've saved!


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2012)

Funnily what was priced didn't seem that cheap. Plain white short sleeved Calvin Klien white shirts £25, some other overly branded polo shirts £35


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Funnily what was priced didn't seem that cheap. Plain white short sleeved Calvin Klien white shirts £25, some other overly branded polo shirts £35


 
I wouldn't know if that's cheap or expensive as I have no idea what a white short sleeved Calvin Klein shirt would normally cost


----------



## RubyToogood (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wouldn't know if that's cheap or expensive as I have no idea what a white short sleeved Calvin Klein shirt would normally cost


 
Well this is it. I don't either, and I expect most people that shop there don't. Most of the time it seems as though you are paying the same price you'd pay in the places you normally shop for a dress or whatever, but it has a designer name, probably one you don't recognise if you're me. It's not really all that bargainaceous.

Having said which there are certain things I go there for eg trainers and sheets.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2012)

Yep, never really got that.   BUT IT'S A LABEL!!!   

I'm trying to keep an open mind.  Maybe get a nice handbag or shoes or other accessories, but they usually just put me in a bad mood. 

Are there any homewares?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Well this is it. I don't either, and I expect most people that shop there don't. Most of the time it seems as though you are paying the same price you'd pay in the places you normally shop for a dress or whatever, but it has a designer name, probably one you don't recognise if you're me. It's not really all that bargainaceous.
> 
> Having said which there are certain things I go there for eg trainers and sheets.


 
Sheets you say?   Oooh, I do like new sheets


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yep, never really got that. BUT IT'S A LABEL!!!
> 
> I'm trying to keep an open mind. Maybe get a nice handbag or shoes or other accessories, but they usually just put me in a bad mood.
> 
> Are there any homewares?


 
If I bought something with a label on, I'd probably chop the label off


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yep, never really got that. BUT IT'S A LABEL!!!
> 
> I'm trying to keep an open mind. Maybe get a nice handbag or shoes or other accessories, but they usually just put me in a bad mood.
> 
> Are there any homewares?


 
Not that I could see unless they're hiding upstairs in the menswear section.  There seemed to be quite a lot of smellies/cosmetics though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2012)

I didn't see any signs for home wares. Boo!


----------



## lang rabbie (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If I bought something with a label on, I'd probably chop the label off


I used to regularly buy holiday clothing in the Croydon TK Maxx dirt cheap and then spend an hour at home removing the "designer" labels with nail scissors.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I used to regularly buy holiday clothing in the Croydon TK Maxx dirt cheap and then spend an hour at home removing the "designer" labels with nail scissors.


 
Good for you.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 10, 2012)

I don't understand this designer thing anyway. Everything is designed by someone, innit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't understand this designer thing anyway. Everything is designed by someone, innit.


 
There was that series of programmes on a while ago about business in China.  The presented went to a factory where they were making jeans for the high street and for labels.  The guy that ran the factory himself seemed bemused by the difference in price as as far as he was concerned, they were all made in the same factory to the same standards

Of course, people who buy designer labels will all say the quality is much better, but I bought a fake LV bag in Thailand for a friend and she reported back that her designer-clad friends were absolutely gobsmacked at the good quality


----------



## hassan (May 10, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Crowded and disorganised clothes. Half the stuff I picked up didn't have prices, I asked a passing assistant to find out the price of a top and was told I have to go to the checkout. I left


 
They shouldn't have done that, if I can remember correctly, the price of a top would usually be on the sleeve of the arm. If there wasn't a price on there, usually the assistant will find a matching top. At least that's what they are supposed to do.

I asked and there isn't a home section in this store, it's simply too small to fit anyway.


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2012)

It was mad busy. I bought a purse, which I needed, and left. Three floors and no homeware section. Rubbish.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2012)

Got myself a pretty decent bag from there today. Laptop case-cum-large handbag type thing.

I love their kitchenware stuff. I've got a thing for odd crockery. My favourite cup came from there.

(Not the one in Brixton. Should have clarified. Failface.)


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

The brixton one?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2012)

I edited too slowly XD


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

Now I look stoopid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It was mad busy. I bought a purse, which I needed, and left. Three floors and no homeware section. Rubbish.


 
What about sheets?


----------



## boohoo (May 11, 2012)

No homeware? That's a bit rubbish - still good news for Morleys!


----------



## se5 (May 11, 2012)

Lambeth Council's PR team are trying to get in on the act - http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/brixton-to-benefit-from-jobs-boost-with-tk-maxx-launch/ - including insightful comments from the Council and TK Maxx spokespeople

Councillor Jackie Meldrum, Lambeth’s deputy council leader, has responsibility for economic development and business growth in the borough.
She said: “I’m delighted to welcome TK Maxx to Brixton. Not only will shoppers be making a beeline for the designer brands, but it also brings with it more jobs and investment in the local economy.
“This is yet more proof that we continue to attract a good variety of retailers to the town, ranging from big names to quality independent businesses.”

Helen Gunter, a TK Maxx spokeswoman, said: “We are very excited to be opening up a new store and bringing Brixton shoppers savings of up to 60 per cent on great brands and labels.”


----------



## Frumious B. (May 11, 2012)

Hmm. All the prices sound stupidly high compared to buying nearly new stuff on ebay. Which only needs a postman to get to you rather than a container ship from China.  But hey, consumption is so much more fun than recycling.


----------



## madolesance (May 11, 2012)

Great new views from the gents department of TK Max.


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

Did you enjoy the market hall grand opening?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 11, 2012)

Popped back in there today and its a lot calmer. Picked up a few nice worky shirts and some posh chocolates


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Popped back in there today and its a lot calmer. Picked up a few nice worky shirts and some posh chocolates


 
I just went past there on the bus but resisted jumping off for a look


----------



## leanderman (May 11, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Popped back in there today and its a lot calmer. Picked up a few nice worky shirts and some posh chocolates


 
Wife went today. Said it was calm and well organised, if a little light on stock so far.


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

Went into the ground floor only.  Got a couple of pairs of sunglasses as I tend to get through them quite quickly.  Didn't see any handbags I liked, not at the right price anyway.  Not too busy near closing time. Thought momentarily about nipping upstairs but couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Went into the ground floor only. Got a couple of pairs of sunglasses as I tend to get through them quite quickly. Didn't see any handbags I liked, not at the right price anyway. Not too busy near closing time. Thought momentarily about nipping upstairs but couldn't be arsed.


 
What are the opening hours there?


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

Don't know.  But I think I vaguely heard something about closing.  Would have been about 6.45.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Don't know. But I think I vaguely heard something about closing. Would have been about 6.45.


 
Probably 7 then

Shall have a look at website

Bugger all on website about times except "coming soon"


----------



## thriller (May 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The recruitment was all done exclusively through the A4E upstairs


 
what is ae4?


----------



## lang rabbie (May 12, 2012)

A4E - "Action for Employment" - they have been in the news a bit recently for the amount their MD has creamed off from the company, but I have only heard fairly positive feedback about the Brixton branch (by comparison with other back to work training/support providers that is!!!)


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

Wasn't there some woman on the council who was instrumental in getting TK Maxx to set up here?  This branch may be ok (comparatively) but I suspect A4E success in this instance has little to do with excellence in their field and a lot to do with being next door and a suggestion during negotiations.  

I may be biased by my scepticism that these agencies bring any added value to a 'oversupplied' market.


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

Went all the way to Victoria to go to Jones in the hopes of getting some nice but comfortable wedge sandals, failed, got some in Clarks for £55 then nipped into TK Maxx and got some more for 20 quid.  Could have saved myself some money and definitely some time.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Hmm. All the prices sound stupidly high compared to buying nearly new stuff on ebay. Which only needs a postman to get to you rather than a container ship from China. But hey, consumption is so much more fun than recycling.


 
Sanctimonious arse.


----------



## shygirl (May 12, 2012)

I got two lovely dresses in there for £41, kookai and nine west.  Don't buy many new clothes, so well chuffed.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> sunglasses as I tend to get through them quite quickly


 


Do you wear them out with too much menacing staring at people?


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Do you wear them out with too much menacing staring at people?


 
sometimes there is so much menace a lens pops right out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> sometimes there is so much menace a lens pops right out.


 
I reckon you wear them to stop blinding yourself with the dazzle from your teeth


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 13, 2012)

TKMaxx can definitely suck you in with the whole "it's the only one left, it might not be there next time" vibe.
Best thing about having one in Brixton is going to be being able to return things easily - they only have 14 days no quibble refund, after that it's exchange or gift card only, so it'll be handy having one in walkable distance.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon you wear them to stop blinding yourself with the dazzle from your teeth


It's a common problem in Belgrade.


----------

